# Single thtroid lobe left



## seastan67 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Guys I was a keen visitor to this site a year ago when I had a large Nodule on my left thyroid lobe which has now been removed, (no cancer), I was told by my Surgeon no medication would be required and that the other half of my Thyriod would produce enough and so have not been taken any thyroid replacement hormones etc. Just recently I have been feeling unwell and went to see my Doctor who did a Thyroid test here are the results, can anyone tell me if they are in normal ranges>? My doc has not seen these results yet.
here are my results. 
FREE T4 (plasma) 11.6 13.7 pmol/L 9.0 19.0
Lymphocytes also sitting high at 4.2
Any comments or insight greatly appreciated it will be several days before the doctor reviews my results


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi, I can only tell you of my experience. I had one lobe removed and was put on a low dose of synthroid. The surgeon told me I would need to take it forever to protect my heart and remaining thyroid. I didn't listen, and now have lots of "what ifs".

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

seastan67 said:


> Hi Guys I was a keen visitor to this site a year ago when I had a large Nodule on my left thyroid lobe which has now been removed, (no cancer), I was told by my Surgeon no medication would be required and that the other half of my Thyriod would produce enough and so have not been taken any thyroid replacement hormones etc. Just recently I have been feeling unwell and went to see my Doctor who did a Thyroid test here are the results, can anyone tell me if they are in normal ranges>? My doc has not seen these results yet.
> here are my results.
> FREE T4 (plasma) 11.6 13.7 pmol/L 9.0 19.0
> Lymphocytes also sitting high at 4.2
> Any comments or insight greatly appreciated it will be several days before the doctor reviews my results


Are these two different lab results from 2 different draws?
FREE T4 (plasma) 11.6 13.7 pmol/L 9.0 19.0


----------

